# Cam selection help



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Good morning guys. I have never in my life worked on one of these poncho engines. Worked on plenty of fords! 
What I have is a 70 gto, that Im using a 350 in temporarily until I can get my 400 rebuilt. The 350 is a good running engine from a lemans I had. I dont plan on drag racing this car just weekend driving and cruise in's. Im going thru the 350 and putting in a new gasket set and painting the motor so that it doesnt leak oil and looks decent under the hood. I would like to put in a camshaft just to give me a good sound, nothing extreme where I'll be in need of a stall converter. Just want the engine to cut up just a little when driving it through the car shows. But also retain good street manners, no bucking at low speeds. Here are a few specs on what I have. Hopefully someone can point me in the direction Im looking.


71 350 ( I believe its a YN)
Heads are 94 (hard to tell really the casting is rough looking)
70 gto 
auto trans 
edelbrock intake and carb
factory manifolds
exhaust (haven't deceided yet)
3:23 gears ( cant remember 100% but its a 3:2?)

If I forgot anything please let me know. Like I mentioned I am green to these poncho's. And it seems alot of people dont know jack about them around here. Everyone see's it and thinks its a "BIG BLOCK" LMAO!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well they are kinda similar to the FE engines, mostly the 360, 390, 410, and 428s. Not high winding engines like a 427, more of a low rpm grunt. Long intake ports with good velocity so you dont need a lot of cam to make them run.

Mr P Body will probably have some good recommendations too, but here is my suggestion.

If you want to stay hydraulic flat tappet, Summit has a couple that would work well. The 2800 and 2801 are pretty mild but should have a nice sound in a 350. The 2802 would give it some lope and probably need about 2200 stall in a 350. I know the 2802 works good in 400s and 455s, havent tried it in a 350. The nice thing about these cams is they are cheap and will work with stock springs, but really you should upgrade the springs on them. 

I am sure there are other cams out there that will work too, but I havent built any 350s. The stock 067 and 068 might be a good choice too if you can still get them.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

I appreciate the "segway", but lately, when I suggest a cam, some schmuck comes "out of the woodwork" to dispute it (not on this site, YET, but it's only a matter of time, I suspect). I have very specific ideas about what cams to use under certain conditions. No such thing as a "fits all" application. I will offer my opinion but I will NOT debate it. If you choose to take my advice, good. If not, well, that's okay, too. Takes all kinds to "make a world". 

That being said, what year is that 350? Head casting number? Need to know.

Jim


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

71 model. 94 head casting


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay. That's a low compression 350. Proabably in the 7.5:1 range. For these I "like" the smaller Comp XE grinds. The XE250H would be a "dead smooth" idle with a liittle mid-range power, LOTS of low-end. XE256H would still have good low-end, but would be much stronger in the higher revs (4,500-5,000). In a 400, it's "all done" at 5,200. XE262H would be a bonafide performance cam in the 350. 

Much has been "said" about the Lunati VooDOo series, but I have yet to actually use one. Considering who designed them, I would guess they're very similar to the XE stuff. The descriptions certainly "match".

FWIW

Jim


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Mr. P Body. From personal experience: recently did a low compression 389 and by sheer accident installed a Comp Cams XE series cam in it. Didn't know it was a touted performer in a lower compression engine. That 9:1 389 not only screams, but it has excellent manners and runs on cheap pump gas, too. The upcoming 9:1 389 build for another '65 GTO a friend owns will also get an XE grind...either a 262 or a 268. I've found Mr P's advice to be based on actual fact, not theories or bench racing. It just plain works. Good enough for me.


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

Cam selection was never my forte. By living in Brooklyn NY, I had the local service of Nunzi Romano to make and select my cams.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you noticed how much I post on that other site lately? Lots of schmucks there these days. I havent used an XE in a Pontiac, but I am curious about them. Im not going to argue with you about them thats for sure. I know Cliff isnt fond of them, but that is ok, everyone has a preference. If you go with one of those let us know how it does.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nah, all these guys are all wrong. What you really want is one of the old school 3/4 race cams.... MAYBE a 13/16 or 27/32 race... tops. Stay away from the 9/16 though... All this modern lobe profile stuff is junk. 

Oh, it'll run a lot better if you can score a set of low-restriction bumper bolts too... :rofl:

(Hi Jim )

Bear


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Right on que! Thanks for the humor, Rob!

Jim


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

068 mellings and lose the edelbrock intake for a stock 4 bbl one with a spacer.


----------

